# *NEW* iPhone Cases.....droooool.



## BeneBaby (Jul 11, 2007)

With the endless amounts of buzz about the Apple iPhone, you knew it was only a matter of time before someone made a luxury cover to go with the luxury phone! 
Leave it to Louis Vuitton to be first: starting on July 16, the Vuitton Fifth Avenue flagship in Manhattan will be selling cases in a variety of colors and materials, ranging from $225 for the Monogram canvas to $1,120 for an alligator case.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh how very chic


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 12, 2007)

They're cute. Too bad I don't have an iPhone


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 12, 2007)

how cute!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 12, 2007)

meh.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 12, 2007)

ugly ? yes very ugly


----------



## Marisol (Jul 12, 2007)

They sure don't waste any time.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 12, 2007)

I haven't got an iphone, unfortunately they're not available until fall in the UK. I do like LV though and I will be at that store in August. I don't want to tempt fate by buying one in advance though. The monogram canvas is my favourite!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 17, 2007)

So they will basically be worth more than the damn phone!


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 17, 2007)

They don't look like they're worth a couple hundred at all... and I don't think I'd get an iPhone in the first place anyway.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea Id rather stick to my razr phone case. It works just as good and doesnt cost a couple hundred.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So they will basically be worth more than the damn phone! +

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif meh.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2007)

I am drawn to the alligator one but won't spend money on it.


----------



## Nox (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So they will basically be worth more than the damn phone! Yep. That's like having 24k gold siding on your house. Might look nice, but makes no damn sense.


----------



## ticki (Sep 17, 2007)

not that it even looks that good... you could probably slap the LV logo on a pooper scooper bag and there'd be somebody willing to pay too much for it.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 18, 2007)

not worth the money


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Noonz (Sep 21, 2007)

cute


----------



## Anthea (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So they will basically be worth more than the damn phone! Exactly what I was thinking, if theres money to me made, someone will think of it.


----------



## Fashionluvver (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Exactly what I was thinking, if theres money to me made, someone will think of it. Ditto!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 17, 2008)

Waste of money


----------



## No0ra (Mar 9, 2008)

*OMG very nice cause its L V*


----------

